# Curious kestrel



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

This curious kestrel has been spotted looking at the reflection of himself in a CCTV camera on a highway.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/v...rs-of-the-kestrel-kind-video?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw this yesterday. Looks pretty cute does't it?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Really cute! I held my youngest cat (eight months) so she could admire herself in the mirror and for the first time ever she really hissed!!


----------

